# Carga electronica ajustable



## fraper (May 18, 2008)

Hola, quisiera realizar el montaje de Carga Electronica publicada en este link del foro https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/carga-electronica-regulable.htm pero observo que el esquema esta incompleto ya que en la lista de materiales aparece in circuito integrado mas que no existe en el esquema expuesto.
¿Alguien podria facilitarme el esquema completo, o en su defecto uno similar?
Solo necesito probar fuentes de hasta 7 Amp y de 5 a 24V.
Un Saludo.


----------



## pepechip (May 18, 2008)

Si ves el datasheet de este integrado veras que en su interior solo lleva un diodo zener, el cual deveras de conectar el anodo a masa y el catodo al punto de union entre R5,6,7.


----------



## fraper (May 19, 2008)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, voy a ponerme con ello, he tenido problemas para encontrar el IC2 pero por fin ya tengo todo incluso hecho el PCB en Eagle (por si alguien lo quiere), pero sigo con una duda, ¿que alimentación debe inyectarse entre V+ y M?.
Saludos.


----------



## oscartec (Oct 15, 2011)

Hola a todos los colegas;Soy tecnico en electronica vivo en Uruguay,me dedico a la reparacion de fuentes de notebooks dentro del instrumental con el que cuento me esta faltando una carga electronica variable.Esta carga la necesito por que algunas fuentes si dan la tension en vacio pero cuando se conectan en los equipos no funcionan.Las tensiones que soportaria dicha carga van de 5vcc a 24vcc y de 1.5Amp a 30Amp.
Si algun colega posee un esquema con estos requisito y lo quiere compartir estaria muy agradecido.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 15, 2011)

Hola Amigo, pues tienes al menos dos posibilidades. Una de ellas consiste en utilizar un transistor trabajando en modo lineal y de alli alimentando una carga resistiva, la otra alternativa, es utilizar un sistema PWM.


----------



## Daniel.more (Oct 16, 2011)

No entiendo, si las fuentes de portatiles, la mas potente, jamás llega a 4 Amperes para que quieres que llegue a 30 Amperes?? Por un lado se te dispara el presupuesto, por otro sera mas voluminoso, y si solo te dedicas a eso no le vas a dar uso... en proyectos de la web creo que hay una que te bastaría. Saludos.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Oct 16, 2011)

Resolví este tema muy facilmente en su momento:

Materiales:
Una tabla de 40 x40 cm
Varios clavos de 1 1/2 pulgadas
El alhambre del calefactor de una estufa a cuarzo
Varios remaches de cobre o en su defecto remaches pop de 3/16 y arandelas de 3/16.

Procedimiento:
Clave los clavos armando una figura en zig zag con 25 cm de separacion
Calcule las intensidades a drenar de acuerdo a los voltajes a usar hallando el valor ohmico necesario.
Con el ohmetro fui midiendo desde la punta del zig zag hasta el primer valor que me servia y le puse un remache de cobre con un pequeño terminal y un pedazo de cable adecuado, asi consecutivamente con el resto de los valores.
Con esto lo solucione.

Cuando la potencia a disipar era mucha y corria peligro de calentar mucho el nichrom, me hice 4 cables con pinzas cocodrilo en sus puntas y usaba un esquema de series-paralelo 

No es muy tecnico, pero que practico !!!!!!

.-


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 16, 2011)

Ver el archivo adjunto 43082​
Donación (Sin consentimiento) de: @black-tiger1954


----------



## oscartec (Oct 17, 2011)

Gracias a los colegas por sus sugerencias,lo de que soporte 30amp es por que me trajeron unas fuentes de equipos de potencia que son 12v 30amp (potencias de audio) las mismas no estarian funcionando bien aparentemente las fuentes no estarian entregando los 30 amp.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 18, 2011)

Saludos oscartec.
Mirando tu petición, se me hace importante contar con una carga de este tipo.
Ya que en mi taller tambien se reparan varias fuentes para Laptops.
Siempre he salido del apuro de la caida de tensión colocando resistencias como carga.
Pero se me hizo interezante tener una carga electrónica que se pueda variar.
Así que me puse manos a la obra, mejor dicho manos al teclado,
y empeze a diseñar este circuito, no esta probado, solo lo simule por que no tengo
a mano los transistores 2N3055 con los cuales se me ocurrio hacer el circuito.
Pero si se fijan, el esquema tiene todo para poder ser funcional en la practica.
Adjunto los archivos del diseño por si hay que hacerle modificaciones.
Suerte y no olviden los que deseen modificar el diseño subir sus posibles mejoras.
Atte. D@rkbytes


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 18, 2011)

Puedes montar algo tan sencillo  como un puente rectificador  cortocircuitador por transistores o mosfets.

Podrias diseñar algo con un LM317 cortocircuitando la salida y añadiendo transistores volantes para poner mas potencia.

EL puente se coloca para no poner nunca el circuito al reves.


----------



## oscartec (Oct 18, 2011)

Hola Darkbytes se ve bueno el circuito voy a ver si me hago con los materiales para armarlo y probarlo,tiopepe seria posible que agregaras un esquema de tu idea para que quedara mas claro para mi, te quedaria muy agradecido


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 18, 2011)

Darkbytes dijo:


> Saludos oscartec.
> Mirando tu petición, se me hace importante contar con una carga de este tipo.
> Ya que en mi taller tambien se reparan varias fuentes para Laptops.
> Siempre he salido del apuro de la caida de tensión colocando resistencias como carga.
> ...



Hola Colega, bueno se ve robusto tu circuito, pero... un detalle, los colectores de los transistores de salida no deberian estar conectados entre si, para poder distribuir la corriente uniformemente entre todos.- SAludos.-


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 18, 2011)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola Colega, bueno se ve robusto tu circuito, pero... un detalle, los colectores de los transistores de salida no deberian estar conectados entre si, para poder distribuir la corriente uniformemente entre todos.- SAludos.-


Saludos Gudino Roberto.
Te referies a no deberian o a deberian?
Si es deberian, púes si estan todos juntos. Bueno,  ese tipo de conexión la he visto
en varias fuentes de poder reguladas, con cierto cambio en cuanto a que de colector
a colector hay una R de por medio, pero juntando todos los colectores y emisores
es como estan conectadas la mayoria de fuentes reguladas que he visto.
Y use esa configuración en paralelo para este diseño.
Podrias poner un ejemplo de como los conectarias ?


----------



## armandolopezmx (Oct 19, 2011)

yo  uso focos de cuartitos de carro.  cada foco consume aproximadamente 2.5 amperes.. asi que pongo 10 focos  con 10 swtihcs, y asi vario una carga 2.5,5,7.5,10,12.5, 15, 17.5 , 20, 22.5 y 25 ampers, que porsupuesto que agregando mas swtich-focos, pues notiene limite.

la uso para probar fuentes astron rs-35a. que son de 30 amperes constantes.. me da muy buen resultado..


----------



## mcrven (Oct 19, 2011)

¿Será que con la info de este link te sea suficiente?

http://www-d0.fnal.gov/hardware/cal/lvps_info/curr_load/#one

Y otro más: http://www.w1ghz.org/small_proj/ps_load.zip

Saludos:


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 19, 2011)

armandolopezmx dijo:


> yo  uso focos de cuartitos de carro.  cada foco consume aproximadamente 2.5 amperes.. asi que pongo 10 focos  con 10 swtihcs, y asi vario una carga 2.5,5,7.5,10,12.5, 15, 17.5 , 20, 22.5 y 25 ampers, que porsupuesto que agregando mas swtich-focos, pues notiene limite.
> 
> la uso para probar fuentes astron rs-35a. que son de 30 amperes constantes.. me da muy buen resultado..



Hola...efectivamente es muy económico y sencillo el método pero para algunos circuitos protegidos de regulación las caracteristicas propias de los filamentos(en "frío" presentan una resistencia mucho mas baja que en "Caliente") es tomado como un corto circuito y activa las protecciones o directamente si falla esta quema el circuito regulador. A mi entender no es la mejor alternativa a la hora de probar consumos mayores a los 5A sobre todo de forma plena y tipo carga/descarga.
En Argentina existen unos focos de filamento de 12V/60W similares a los clásicos para la alimentación(ahora prohibidos en su fabricación/comercialización) de la Red domiciliaria y ellos consumen unos 5A.
Los circuitos electronicos que proponen tienen la ventaja que pueden trabajar dentro de un margen de voltajes cosa que los focos no(presentando la carga constante). 
Saludos.

Ric


----------



## vct5045 (Feb 12, 2013)

¿alguien ha conseguido hacer funcionar este circuito?


----------



## mfi (Sep 18, 2014)

Hola, yo tambien necesito un circuito ajustable, en breve intentaré hacer el que poneis aqui, pero ahora mismo tengo una fuente de 40v 2A Continua y quiero probarla en carga durante un tiempo, que consumo estaria bien hacerle para probarla? 1A? Como calculo las resistencias a poner para consumir un A?

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 18, 2014)

Puede valer "un puñao" de resistencias de potencia con unos interruptores para conectar a 1, 2, 4 , 8A...
 Además sabiendo eso del binario combinas y puedes sacar todas las corrientes en saltos de 1A.
Haría falta un buen ventilador, eso si.



mfi dijo:


> Hola, yo tambien necesito un circuito ajustable, en breve intentaré hacer el que poneis aqui, pero ahora mismo tengo una fuente de 40v 2A Continua y quiero probarla en carga durante un tiempo, que consumo estaria bien hacerle para probarla? 1A? Como calculo las resistencias a poner para consumir un A?
> 
> Saludos.



40V
1A

Según el señor Ohm... R=U/I=40/1=40Ω

Según el señor Joules... P=U·I=40x1=40W

Osea resistencia de 40Ω 40W

Lo que viene a ser el ejercicio de clase del primer día en la primera media hora (exagerando)


----------



## mfi (Sep 18, 2014)

Correcto, si lo calcule era para saber si lo hiciera bien.

saludos y gracias


----------



## marculo (Abr 5, 2015)

Retomando el tema nuevamente, quisiera fabricar un Banco de prueba para soldadora Inverter 24vcc 200A con una tensión de vacío en la máquina de 80v. Creen q*UE* funcione el circuito del colega descriptivo en el primer comentario de la hoja 1 para este tipo de necesidad?.gracias


----------



## pigma (Abr 5, 2015)

Espero no desvirtuar el tema y que le sirva a alguno, pero no siendo carga electronica, yo uso de carga, focos incandescentes, ya sea de auto ó de los de casa (que por cierto ya no se venden). No sera tan eficiente como una carga electronica controlada y variable, pero si sirve en muchos casos para probar fuentes de alimentacion, baterias, etc. ya que se pueden poner a prueba por periodos largos de tiempo, medir voltajes, corrientes y los focos ni se inmutan, pues solo prenden...


----------



## opamp (Abr 5, 2015)

Amigo marculo, un "pequeñísimo" detalle, según el primer circuito ,  es para 4A a 25VDC como máximo, siendo generosos, la gran mayoría de M0S de potencia"comerciales y baratos" son de sólo 125 WATTS!!, para los 5000WATTS que necesitas, son bastantes pcb a implementar.


----------



## marculo (Abr 5, 2015)

si opamp, tenes razon, no me habia dado cuenta de ese pequenisimo detalle, pensaba poner unos cuantos en paralelo pero serian muchisimos y no se si es lo recomendado. hay una pagina que subieron anteriormente de estos equipos españoles, la idea es llegar a esto.

http://www.cerc.es/cargas-electronicas---electronic-loads.html

No se si me estoy equivocando, yo deduscoque es una carga electronica, no un cargador.


----------



## jjjasesino (Jun 5, 2015)

Hola, pido disculpas a fogonazo, escribí el post con el teléfono y no me percaté de como quedó.

 Acudo a vosotros por lo siguiente, hace poco que conseguí permiso de mi universidad para rebuscar por el vertedero electrónico del almacén central, esto es interesante pues tiran muchas cosas que aun funcionan perfectamente, el caso que tengo entre manos es el de una fuente de alimentación de servido Dell.

El modelo es el A930P-00 , en rcgroups muestran como encenderla pues no es el mismo procedimiento que una de pc corriente: http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1810512

El tema es que para comprobar primero que estaba en buen estado antes de conectarla se la mostré a mi profesor de electrónica de la universidad, la abrimos y comprobamos que no tenia nada en mal estado, por lo que me ofreció como proyecto extraescolar armar una carga constante regulable para testear si la fuente fué desechada por algún fallo cuando le aplicas carga o por una simple modernización.

Lo primero que hice fue venir a parar a este hilo y ver el link de la carga que hay en el foro, pero esta no es rival para los 77 amperios que es capaz la fuente.

Como resultado le pregunté si la configuración que ofreceis de poner mas mosfets en paralelo era recomendable a la potencia que requiero.
Sin embargo me dijo que era mas simple para esta potencia poner un sensor de efecto hall para ahorrarse las resistencias de bajo valor, además de que de esta manera aprendería otro tipo de sensor(ya puestos, me gustaría que me recomendaseis libros de electrónica enfocados al correcto uso y conexión de los transistores y los ic mas comunes, pues aún me confundo fácilmente).

Dicho esto, añado un dato que me dijo que era muy importante, la frecuencia de switching de la carga ha de ser necesariamente menor que la de la fuente, siendo que la frecuencia de estas fuentes esta entre los 40 y 100kHz según he leído , con 20kHz deberia bastar, pero él me insistió en que mejor no pasar de 10kHz.

El uso de muchos disipadores no será problema, cada semana tiran entre 10 y 30 pc viejos con disipadores de los cuadrados, ya tengo unos 6 guardados, pero puedo reutilizar tantos como sean necesarios, en la oficina verde del politécnico están encantados de saber que esos materiales se reutilizan para el aprendizaje.

Dispuesto el problema, espero vuestras respuestas, y cuanto mas circuitos, mas podré aprender, aunque está claro que usaré el mas efectivo y accesible a mis habilidades y conocimientos.


Reitero mi disculpa hacia los administradores, he de reconocer que casi cada vez que posteo infrinjo alguna norma y fogonazo me caza.


----------



## jjjasesino (Jun 9, 2015)

Ya que esto es un proyecto rápido para probar una sola fuente he seguido buscando,me resultó curioso que hay gente que usa halógenos de 12v, parece una buena idea, pero ya que las partes mas caras de la carga electrónica las conseguí gratis , no se que me saldría más barato.

Me gustaría escuchas vuestras experiencias con halógenos como carga, con suerte en la universidad en la zona de mantenimiento tendrán paneles con un montón de halógenos, y visto lo visto, si los tienen me dejarán usarlos.

Por otra parte, para potencias menores pretendo montarme la carga recomendada en el foro pero de menor potencia, hasta 1A, parece interesante para probar un montón de drivers para motores que usamos en pequeños proyectos entre los aficionados a la electrónica de 1 de la carrera.


----------



## computek (Dic 9, 2016)

Hola*-*gente.

*E*stoy intentando armar este proyecto

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/carga-electronica-regulable.htm

*Y* me quede trabado buscando un componente que no aparece en el diseño, como soy nuevo en este mundillo seguramente no este viendo claro, asi que pido vuestra ayuda, el componente en cuestion es *IC2: ICL8069* aparece en la lista de componentes y habla en la descripcion de funcionamiento pero no logro verlo en el diseño.

Saludos ...


----------



## ruben90 (Dic 9, 2016)

Es un diodo zener de precisión para obtener 1.2V de referencia. Como lo dice la descripción, dicho voltaje va a la entrada no inversora. Parece ser que va después de la resistencia R7 (47k). Cátodo a la resistencia y Ánodo a tierra (GND).


----------



## computek (Dic 9, 2016)

Gracias por la rapida rerspuesta.


¿ El diseño quedaria de la siguiente manera ?

Ver el archivo adjunto 151245


----------



## ruben90 (Dic 9, 2016)

Si, el chiste es obtener una referencia de 1.2V mediante el zener. Si no encuentras el componente, el LM385 igual te sirve. Como ultimo recurso puedes utilizar un par de diodos comunes (1N4001, 1N4148, etc), pero seria una opción poco precisa.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 9, 2016)

Hola a todos es possible enpleyar un regulador tipo LM317 con su terminal de ayuste conectado a la tierra o masa , asi ese CI regula su salida en 1.25 Voltios lo  que es muy cercano a los 1,2 Voltios deseados y muy bien regulados .
Para lograr hacer lo que aclaro aca basta conectar la entrada del LM317 a la alimentación del CI operacional "U1" (pino 7), lo terminal de ayuste del LM317 es conectado a la tierra o masa y la salida es conectado a los resistores "R6" y "R5" , olvidarse del "R7" y del diodo raro "D1" .
Es possible incrementar mas aun la potenzia de dicipación  desa Carga electronica multiplicando lo transistor MosFet "Q1" , lo resistor del Sourse "R1" y lo resistor de Gate "R2" . ponendo els en paralelo.
 ! OJO ! , es muy inportante que lo transistor "Q1" si quede armado en un generoso dicipador de calor de modo puder trabajar adecuadamente sin estropiarse prematuramente o sin aviso prévio.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Humphrey (Ago 5, 2017)

Hola, hice el diagrama porpuesto en el foro, solo con un par de cambios, en lugar del ca3140 y el irf540, le puse el lm358 y el irfz48n y le puse un pote para variar el divisor resistivo, el detalle es que se quema el mosfet cuando le exijo mas de 1.4A y no se a que se debe, el opam lo alimento con 12v, en su salida va por los 10v, a la entrada no inversora le pongo maximo 5v, y la no inversora como esta en el propuesto a excepcion de la resistencia en serie, por lo demas esta igual, intente poner 2 mosfet en paralelo, pensando en que aguantaria mas, y murieron con solo una bateria de 3.7v 2.2Ah.
Hasta ahora muerieron 4 mosfets, los 2 primeros con una fuente switching de 26v 5A, y los ultimos con una bateria de 3.7v
Alguna sugerencia??


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 5, 2017)

Humphrey dijo:


> Hola, hice el diagrama porpuesto en el foro, solo con un par de cambios, en lugar del ca3140 y el irf540, le puse el lm358 y el irfz48n y le puse un pote para variar el divisor resistivo, el detalle es que se quema el mosfet cuando le exijo mas de 1.4A y no se a que se debe, el opam lo alimento con 12v, en su salida va por los 10v, a la entrada no inversora le pongo maximo 5v, y la no inversora como esta en el propuesto a excepcion de la resistencia en serie, por lo demas esta igual, intente poner 2 mosfet en paralelo, pensando en que aguantaria mas, y murieron con solo una bateria de 3.7v 2.2Ah.
> Hasta ahora muerieron 4 mosfets, los 2 primeros con una fuente switching de 26v 5A, y los ultimos con una bateria de 3.7v
> Alguna sugerencia??


Hola caro Don Humphrey , ?los transistores Mosfet si estropian rapidamente o no , enpleyaste un generoso dicipador de calor , seguro que no estas enpleyando transistores Truchos Chinos , logras ayustar correctamente la curriente absorvida deseada antes que los transistores pasen a una vida mejor ?.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Humphrey (Ago 5, 2017)

Hola Daniel, los 2 primeros mosfets murieron al cabo de un minuto aprox, el segundo murio por ese tiempo, pero cuando paso de los 3.1A, y los 2 ultimos al instante en paralelo con la bateria. si, uso disipador, de hecho le puse uno de micro de pc con ventilador. no se si realmente seran falsos, anteriormente  los habia usado como driver de un motor de auto de juguete y normal.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 5, 2017)

Humphrey dijo:


> Hola Daniel, los 2 primeros mosfets murieron al cabo de un minuto aprox, el segundo murio por ese tiempo, pero cuando paso de los 3.1A, y los 2 ultimos al instante en paralelo con la bateria. si, uso disipador, de hecho le puse uno de micro de pc con ventilador. no se si realmente seran falsos, anteriormente  los habia usado como driver de un motor de auto de juguete y normal.


Bueno lo gran problema es que en ese servicio lo transistor MosFet trabaja en su región lineal o sea el es un verdadero resistor de debe dicipar en calor la curriente que la carga electronica absorve X la tensión aplicada.
Por eso que es nesesario montar els en un generoso dicipador de calor.
Ahora cuando funcionam como llave on-off no si calientan tanto o quizaz casi nada.
Quizaz su problema sea enpleyar transistores  truchos chino 
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Humphrey (Ago 5, 2017)

oh cielos, tu crees??  y como los identifico, por que la etiqueta luce igual que en el fabricante, crees que seria por ser una copia? 

Despues probe con este diagrama, con uno solo y luego en paralelo, pero igual murieron, no se que este pasando, ya no quiero gastar mas en mosfets, alguna idea.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 5, 2017)

Humphrey dijo:


> oh cielos, tu crees??  y como los identifico, por que la etiqueta luce igual que en el fabricante, crees que seria por ser una copia?
> 
> Despues probe con este diagrama, con uno solo y luego en paralelo, pero igual murieron, no se que este pasando, ya no quiero gastar mas en mosfets, alguna idea.


?Estas realmente enpleyando un generoso dicipador de calor para que lo transistor MosFet NO si recaliente hasta estropiarse?.
?Lo transistor estropia muy rapido despues de funcionando o no?
!Muy estraño lo que aclaras , lo circuito enpleyado es muy clasico y arquiconprobado!.
Ojalá NO este montando algo equivocado o desafortunadamente estas realmente conprando transistores Truchos Chinos     
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Humphrey (Ago 5, 2017)

Si, estoy usando el disipador de un cpu con su ventilador, estoy haciendo pruebas con el ultimo mosfet que me queda, volvi a armar en el proto, el mosfet lo tengo en el disipador, estoy usando una resistencia de 1 ohm 10w, el detalle es el mosfet, estoy probando con baterias y trafos de 2A aproximadamente, esta soportando, pero mis problemas y temor es cuando pasa de los 3A, ahi calienta y es donde muerieron los otros :/


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 5, 2017)

Humphrey dijo:


> Si, estoy usando el disipador de un cpu con su ventilador, estoy haciendo pruebas con el ultimo mosfet que me queda, volvi a armar en el proto, el mosfet lo tengo en el disipador, estoy usando una resistencia de 1 ohm 10w, el detalle es el mosfet, estoy probando con baterias y trafos de 2A aproximadamente, esta soportando, pero mis problemas y temor es cuando pasa de los 3A, ahi calienta y es donde muerieron los otros :/


Tienes que hacer cuentas multiplicando la curriente absorvida por la carga veses la tensión aplicada a el y veer si la dicipación sobre lo transistor no es sobrepasada.
Jo personalmente NO excedo a los 50W por transistor , puedes poner mas transistores en paralelo de modo dibidir la potenzia final deseada entre los transistores del paralelo.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Humphrey (Ago 5, 2017)

vale


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Tienes que hacer cuentas multiplicando la curriente absorvida por la carga veses la tensión aplicada a el y veer si la dicipación sobre lo transistor no es sobrepasada.
> .


Disculpa, no entendi bien, tengo que multiplicar la corriente absorbida de la carga, o sea la corriente que cae en la resistencia shunt??, veces la tension aplicada?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 5, 2017)

Humphrey dijo:


> vale
> 
> Disculpa, no entendi bien, tengo que multiplicar la corriente absorbida de la carga, o sea la corriente que cae en la resistencia shunt??, veces la tension aplicada?


NO , multipique la tensión aplicada a la carga electronica por la curriente que esa consome (absorve)  , esa es la potenzia a sener dicipada por lo transistor.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Humphrey (Ago 5, 2017)

Oh cielos, entonces por eso morian mis mosfets y sobrebivian con las baterias, por que en las condiciones que estaban eran 3.7v 2.2Ah, normal viven le sacaba como maximo 2A con la carga electronica, 2x3.7=7.4w y otra bateria de 8.4v 4.4Ah, le pedia 4A seria 8.4x4=37.8w.
Entonces cuando le ponia a mi fuente de 26v y 5A, mi mosfet moria cuando le pedia mas de 3.2A 
26*3.2=83.2w. 
Segun datasheet el irfz48n soporta como maximo 55v, 64A y 130w.
Si sigo tu consejo de no superar los 50w por mosfet, entonces si quiero que mi carga soporte como maximo 35v y 5A tendria que poner 35x5=175w, 175/50=3.5, tendria que poner 4 mosfets


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 6, 2017)

Humphrey dijo:


> Oh cielos, entonces por eso morian mis mosfets y sobrebivian con las baterias, por que en las condiciones que estaban eran 3.7v 2.2Ah, normal viven le sacaba como maximo 2A con la carga electronica, 2x3.7=7.4w y otra bateria de 8.4v 4.4Ah, le pedia 4A seria 8.4x4=37.8w.
> Entonces cuando le ponia a mi fuente de 26v y 5A, mi mosfet moria cuando le pedia mas de 3.2A
> 26*3.2=83.2w.
> Segun datasheet el irfz48n soporta como maximo 55v, 64A y 130w.
> Si sigo tu consejo de no superar los 50w por mosfet, entonces si quiero que mi carga soporte como maximo 35v y 5A tendria que poner 35x5=175w, 175/50=3.5, tendria que poner 4 mosfets


Tenga en mente que la maxima potenzia manejable aclarada por lo fabricante en las hojas de datos técnicos son validas para una tenperatura de 25°C en la pastilla del silicio , covengamos cosa casi impossible de lograr en la practica (mundo Real)      
Para lograr manejar mas potenzia aun la salida es poner mas transistores en paralelo y sienpre que  possible de mismo lote de fabricazión .
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Humphrey (Ago 7, 2017)

Ok. Muchas gracias


----------

